# inspired by Jennifer X



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Jennifer has been playing with some makeup ideas on FB and one of her pics clicked for me ..she made her face look like the her skin was torn off and exposed the scull so here is the start


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to following this thread. Jennifer does excellent make up work, so it will be cool to see what you do with this skull. So far so good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good so far, Mike. Creepster needs a lovely companion


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't be making us wait too long for an update.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

keep in mind Jennifer is freaking awesomely amzing and I am just a novice prop maker I'm hoping for the best but shes a hard act to follow


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Mike you make some awesome stuff...I'm sure it will turn out great!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> keep in mind Jennifer is freaking awesomely amzing and I am just a novice prop maker I'm hoping for the best but shes a hard act to follow


I'd hardly consider you a novice...you've made some impressive props!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

started the lips and where the skin is ripping off


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

lookin awesome


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, you haven't finished this yet?:googly:

He's looking quite handsome


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the head attached to the bust


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you back on track and posting an update, Mike


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

I like, I like- looks like you have some good workspace at your disposal.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good so far. Where's our weekly update?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

its at that kooky stage where what I do is major but dosent look like I did anything


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

finally done painting except for the touch up's and the double grabber mechanism is installed on its base


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy moley, she's one creepy girl!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

gotta get a wig ...eye lash's ..and a dress and she'll be ready to hit the town!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks good mike!


----------

